# heart murmur and surgery



## mommyjewel

I just got a call from my primary care doctor's office this morning. My doctor wanted to know if my endocrinologist office had sent me to do an endocardiogram because the last time that I saw him he said that he heard a heart murmur.

I am just finding this out today and my surgery is scheduled for 12/16. I don't want my surgery to get postponed because I need an echocardiogram first. I am waiting for my primary care to call back and see if he wants the testing done or not for the heart murmur.

Anyone else had experience with this or something similar?


----------



## GD Women

I have a heart mummer since wee child. MVP was discovered through endocardiogram when I was put through many extensive test finding out why I was losing weight that was actually due to Graves'.
I have to take pills when going to the dentist and surgeries. However in some cases of surgery I didn't have to take the pills.

It just depends how sever the MVP is if a person need medication, medication full time or just for surgery and/or dentistry. I have to notify the surgeon or dentist when work or surgery is to be done as well as telling them I a hyperthyroid in case they use iodine for something. The RAI took care of my heart palpitations but sometimes I feel my heart do wearied things and when taking my pulse I can fee missed beats. But I am healthy.

Don't worry too much, your endocrinologist could have miss heard or it just could be mild MVP or it could be just nothing. If you do need endocardiogram hopefully it will be done before surgery so you can get that done and behind you.

Its best to have the mummer check out because it could be fatal in surgery if not taken care of properly, it indeed is MVP. Be patient, be positive and hang in there. Good luck!


----------



## desrtbloom

I have a heart murmur and they ran tests prior to my surgery. It's standard when you have a heart murmur.


----------



## mommyjewel

Thanks. I feel a little better. I had to call my PCP to find out what they were going to do testing wise for the heart murmur. This time the person I talked with said it was a faint murmur. I go in for the echo test this Friday.


----------



## Andros

mommyjewel said:


> Thanks. I feel a little better. I had to call my PCP to find out what they were going to do testing wise for the heart murmur. This time the person I talked with said it was a faint murmur. I go in for the echo test this Friday.


That is a wise decision; good luck and we all will be anxious to hear all about it.

Sending hugs,


----------



## GD Women

mommyjewel said:


> Thanks. I feel a little better. I had to call my PCP to find out what they were going to do testing wise for the heart murmur. This time the person I talked with said it was a faint murmur. I go in for the echo test this Friday.


You are a wise women. It's better to be safe now than sorry later.

You'll be alright though which ever way the mummers goes.

Good Luck!


----------



## desrtbloom

Yes, you'll be fine! And the test is easy, so no need to stress.


----------



## mommyjewel

I had the ultrasound done on Friday the tech said the cardiologist would look at it that day but my primary care doctor would not receive the results until Monday or Tuesday.

I started the Lugols solution today. I have to take 5 drops in water 3 times a day for 10 days. The stuff tastes awful and stings my mouth, but I put it in a shot glass time of thing and downed it.


----------



## Andros

mommyjewel said:


> I had the ultrasound done on Friday the tech said the cardiologist would look at it that day but my primary care doctor would not receive the results until Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> I started the Lugols solution today. I have to take 5 drops in water 3 times a day for 10 days. The stuff tastes awful and stings my mouth, but I put it in a shot glass time of thing and downed it.


Good thing you are taking it, that is all I can say. Better to be safe than sorry and yes, it is nasty. Yuck!!!


----------



## GD Women

mommyjewel said:


> I had the ultrasound done on Friday the tech said the cardiologist would look at it that day but my primary care doctor would not receive the results until Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> I started the Lugols solution today. I have to take 5 drops in water 3 times a day for 10 days. The stuff tastes awful and stings my mouth, but I put it in a shot glass time of thing and downed it.


I didn't know it taste that bad. I have a windsurfing friend who is hypo and she can't afford thyroid medication or to many doctor appointments so she take the iodine drops via a medical adviser Clint of hers. She is also a more into natural substance person.

Let us know what the doctors says about your test. If its MVP is not so much a big deal, depending how advanced or type. I have no problems and can't tell if issues are thyroid or MVP....but they are tolerable.

Glad you are getting this all done before surgery. Like I said, you are a wise women.


----------



## lavender

God luck on your surgery! I know my pounding heart improved the moment I got out of surgery. I hope it works out as well for you.


----------



## GD Women

lavender said:


> God luck on your surgery! I know my pounding heart improved the moment I got out of surgery. I hope it works out as well for you.


Mine also not only improved but disappeared after RAI treatment. The world became peaceful again after 37 years. What a big hug physical and mental relief.


----------



## lavender

GD Women said:


> Mine also not only improved but disappeared after RAI treatment. The world became peaceful again after 37 years. What a big hug physical and mental relief.


Mine disappeared too, but returned when my synthroid was increased, which is why I did not say it disappeared entirely. It has gone away again since I stopped taking vitamin B, and what a relief it has been!


----------



## GD Women

lavender said:


> Mine disappeared too, but returned when my synthroid was increased, which is why I did not say it disappeared entirely. It has gone away again since I stopped taking vitamin B, and what a relief it has been!


That's funny, we are quite the opposite yet the same disease, although different treatment.

Mine has never returned no matter which med. dose 125 to 62.5 and my thyroid levels TSH 7 to .008, or with all the different vitamins and minerals I took (use to). In fact, before RAI I use to get them in my abdomen with weight loss which as also disappeared not to return with weight loss.

Go figure!


----------



## lavender

GD Women said:


> That's funny, we are quite the opposite yet the same disease, although different treatment.
> 
> Mine has never returned no matter which med. dose 125 to 62.5 and my thyroid levels TSH 7 to .008, or with all the different vitamins and minerals I took (use to). In fact, before RAI I use to get them in my abdomen with weight loss which as also disappeared not to return with weight loss.
> 
> Go figure!


My theory is that is has to do with how sick I was before I was diagnosed and treated. Before my surgery, even 180 mg propranonol barely kept my heart palpitations at bay. 
After surgery, heart palps only went away when my TSH was around 7, and came back immediately with a slight increase in my synthroid, even though my TSH has not tested below 3 since my surgery (which I know is not hyper)
I suspect an undiagnosed adrenal issue, (since my T4 is high, my T3 is low, and my TSH is still above 3, I think I am not converting, which suggests an adrenal issue from my reading. Also, I have had long term stress issues which would definitely stress out the adrenals).
My current endo is not willing to discuss any of this with me, and seems pretty useless to me. Until I can get into a doc who is willing to work with me, I am playing my own scientist, and stopping the Vitamin B helped a lot.


----------



## GD Women

lavender said:


> My theory is that is has to do with how sick I was before I was diagnosed and treated. Before my surgery, even 180 mg propranonol barely kept my heart palpitations at bay.
> After surgery, heart palps only went away when my TSH was around 7, and came back immediately with a slight increase in my synthroid, even though my TSH has not tested below 3 since my surgery (which I know is not hyper)
> I suspect an undiagnosed adrenal issue, (since my T4 is high, my T3 is low, and my TSH is still above 3, I think I am not converting, which suggests an adrenal issue from my reading. Also, I have had long term stress issues which would definitely stress out the adrenals).
> My current endo is not willing to discuss any of this with me, and seems pretty useless to me. Until I can get into a doc who is willing to work with me, I am playing my own scientist, and stopping the Vitamin B helped a lot.


In adrenal issues all three levels would be low. There are other issues to this scenario depending on the relationship of the FTs.

If your FT-4 has been high and FT-3 low for several test in a row could suggest conversion. But it depends on how much of a spread there is between the two levels. Doctors don't usually recognize conversion problem because normally it will resolve itself in a few weeks. So if you have several test in a row showing conversion you would have an argument for your cause.

Armour is not a cure all and can cause other problems such as thyroid eye disease for one.

Good luck with your journey.


----------



## lavender

November was the first time I convinced my doc to run FT3 after my surgery. Labs are a month old now and endo refused to run any more. So, I have no idea if this is an on-going issue or not. I know that I am exhausted, I sleep 12 hours a day, I go places and fall asleep, I can not remember anything, I'm cold, bone chilling cold, and I have not had a period in 2 months (since I started this dose of synthroid). I know that my gut is telling me synthroid is not right for me. I react to a lot of meds and synthetic anything does not go well with my body.

This is the first I have heard about Armour causing TED. Mostly I just hear that docs don't like to prescribe it.


----------



## mommyjewel

GD Women said:


> I didn't know it taste that bad. I have a windsurfing friend who is hypo and she can't afford thyroid medication or to many doctor appointments so she take the iodine drops via a medical adviser Clint of hers. She is also a more into natural substance person.
> 
> Let us know what the doctors says about your test. If its MVP is not so much a big deal, depending how advanced or type. I have no problems and can't tell if issues are thyroid or MVP....but they are tolerable.
> 
> Glad you are getting this all done before surgery. Like I said, you are a wise women.


It tastes awful. It is not flavored or anything. The directions say to take it in water but I can't do that. I found that if I put the Lugol's in grape juice it disguised the taste.

Mine is 5 percent Iodine. I think only the 2 or 2.2 percent can be sold over the counter and that could be the difference in taste.

I called my doctor's office about the tests and they said that they have not received them. I hope that they are not just going to wait for the test results to come in because they don't always receive them.


----------



## GD Women

mommyjewel said:


> It tastes awful. It is not flavored or anything. The directions say to take it in water but I can't do that. I found that if I put the Lugol's in grape juice it disguised the taste.
> 
> Mine is 5 percent Iodine. I think only the 2 or 2.2 percent can be sold over the counter and that could be the difference in taste.
> 
> I called my doctor's office about the tests and they said that they have not received them. I hope that they are not just going to wait for the test results to come in because they don't always receive them.


Haven't they heard of *FAX*?!

I would like to know if the iodine works for you so please keep me posted, as well as your levels.

I do hope it works out for you - Good luck!


----------



## GD Women

lavender said:


> November was the first time I convinced my doc to run FT3 after my surgery. Labs are a month old now and endo refused to run any more. So, I have no idea if this is an on-going issue or not. I know that I am exhausted, I sleep 12 hours a day, I go places and fall asleep, I can not remember anything, I'm cold, bone chilling cold, and I have not had a period in 2 months (since I started this dose of synthroid). I know that my gut is telling me synthroid is not right for me. I react to a lot of meds and synthetic anything does not go well with my body.
> 
> This is the first I have heard about Armour causing TED. Mostly I just hear that docs don't like to prescribe it.


I take cat naps all the time and memory is shot - have to write notes to myself. *Cold yes!!!* Last winter my feet felt like I was walking in snow barefoot. This year is better and back to normal cold. My TSH was .008 last year. I have been a cold person all my life. Sister is hypo she is hot - I am hyper I am cold. Still have flannel sheets and electric blanket on bed in summers. Winters I wear 3 and 4 layers of clothing thats at home of course and wood burning fire place is roaring (hot). I do have issues with medications when they are colored so I have to take white but the levoxyl is so pastel is doesn't effect me. I am color sensitive in some clothing, shoes, foods, drinks - I am reading levels all the time. And the list goes on.

Maybe your issue is the specific meds. and not synthetic per se.

So don't feel BAD, you are not the only one with these issues.


----------



## mommyjewel

My heart ultrasound came back normal. I have a slight tricuspid regurgitation with a pulmonary artery systolic pressure of 28 mmHg No pericardial effusion.

They did find the pericardium appears to be thickened and slightly calcified over the posterior lateral aspect of the left ventricle.

sorry for the spelling errors trying to type quickly.


----------



## lavender

mommyjewel said:


> My heart ultrasound came back normal. I have a slight tricuspid regurgitation with a pulmonary artery systolic pressure of 28 mmHg No pericardial effusion.
> 
> They did find the pericardium appears to be thickened and slightly calcified over the posterior lateral aspect of the left ventricle.
> 
> sorry for the spelling errors trying to type quickly.


I am hoping this is good news or at least nothing that will delay your surgery. Sorry, I can't interpret the results. I do hope you are well on your way to your surgery!


----------



## lavender

GD Women said:


> I take cat naps all the time and memory is shot - have to write notes to myself. *Cold yes!!!* Last winter my feet felt like I was walking in snow barefoot. This year is better and back to normal cold. My TSH was .008 last year. I have been a cold person all my life. Sister is hypo she is hot - I am hyper I am cold. Still have flannel sheets and electric blanket on bed in summers. Winters I wear 3 and 4 layers of clothing thats at home of course and wood burning fire place is roaring (hot). I do have issues with medications when they are colored so I have to take white but the levoxyl is so pastel is doesn't effect me. I am color sensitive in some clothing, shoes, foods, drinks - I am reading levels all the time. And the list goes on.
> 
> Maybe your issue is the specific meds. and not synthetic per se.
> 
> So don't feel BAD, you are not the only one with these issues.


I am not talking about cat naps. I am talking about debilitating fatigue that is preventing me from functioning. I am talking about going to a training that involves no more than sitting and listening and being unable to keep my head up or eyes open all day. Can't work. Can barely do the work for part time grad school. Can barely keep my small 1 bedroom apartment clean. Some days doing the dishes is more than I can manage.

I was roasting this summer when I was hyper and kept the air at 65. Now I am freezing at 70+ with sweaters and blankets on.

I have been on both synthroid and levothyroxine. No improvement with either one.

I am not trying to complain or feel sorry for myself. This is a real problem that needs to be addressed medically, not just a matter of a minor complaint or inconvenience. I just think that a better quality of life is possible for me, and I am going to keep doing whatever I can to get there. I am 33 and I believe God has big plans for me. I need a healthy body to be able to do those things.


----------

